# Watch or Clock?



## Seamoonjulian (Mar 22, 2019)

Can I bring a small clock to the test room instead of a wrist watch?

BTW, whether the clocks or the watches must be analog ones not digital ones?

Many thanks


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 23, 2019)

Per NCEES Candidate Agreement, small clocks are allowed. It doesn’t say anything about whether it can or can’t be digital; just keep in mind that if they are suspicious about your device, they may confiscate it.

I brought a Casio F91W watch with me, which is digital. I used it because others (on this forum and elsewhere) used it and it didn’t draw suspicion from proctors.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 23, 2019)

Some state have additional prohibitions that go beyond NCEES rules. *cough* Maryland *cough*


----------



## Stardust (Mar 23, 2019)

I got a cheap wrist watch, which saved my life since there was no wall clock at my California site. It had to be worn or stays off the desk. Not sure about small clock and if it’s allowed on the desk.

Casio F91W-1 Classic Resin Strap Digital Sport Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GAWSDG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_qJLLCb5MGPJ26


----------



## Mo84 (Mar 23, 2019)

I would say it depends on the State where you take the exam. You should have received an e-mail by now with general instructions and what is/is not allowed to be used on the exam.

My coworker said they were not allowed to bring digital clocks or smart watches to the exam but there were already available large clocks easily visible in the test room. He took the test in Baltimore/ Maryland. However, Where I took the test in VA we were ok to bring watches and clocks but there were no available clocks in the test room. I brought a $10 wrist watch from JCPenney and a small  clock from Walmart. I tried to avoid fancy and loud stuff just in case.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2019)

While both are allowed, when I took the exam (10+ years ago) anything not worn or currently in use had to be off of the table. That included closed reference books, clocks, food/drinks, etc.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 25, 2019)

I use this macgyver esque watch and just make sure the alarm function is turned off. At my testing location some rooms have clocks and some don't, but one of the rooms is so large that I couldn't see it well. They never said anything to us about digital watches. People who used clocks had to put them on the floor.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-A168WA-1-Electro-Luminescence-Watch/dp/B000LAKYW8/ref=pd_bxgy_23_img_2/134-2947189-3235251?_encoding=UTF8&amp;pd_rd_i=B000LAKYW8&amp;pd_rd_r=733cbae8-4f18-11e9-b3ab-53438fdae7be&amp;pd_rd_w=GapAK&amp;pd_rd_wg=7UP7j&amp;pf_rd_p=a2006322-0bc0-4db9-a08e-d168c18ce6f0&amp;pf_rd_r=K373GSXGJRKX98QM5R3E&amp;psc=1&amp;refRID=K373GSXGJRKX98QM5R3E


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2019)

I bought a light up Batman watch from the childs section at Target. It was 8$. QAll the adult watches were 20$+.

I wear a smart watch daily but not allowed in the exam room. And the proctor stated "Well it isn't a smart watch and it's silent so its whatever that it lights up" (paraphrasing)


----------



## P-E (Mar 30, 2019)

I’d go with clock


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 30, 2019)




----------

